# What to do with leftovers??



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't really help with your Question, just had to say I love your picture! Where abouts in Colorado are you? I am in western Colorado.


----------



## trixiescamp (Jul 4, 2011)

I use them to crochet granny squares.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Several people on this site save the left over bits for stuffing toys or pillows. I have started a bag myself for a future pillow.


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

Rather embarrassing. I found this picture in my picture file. This is NOT where I live - wish it were! I am on the eastern slope. Just outside of Pike National Forest. It is beautiful here - but no streams of water!


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

For quilting, do you ever attach little bows with yarn or knots with yarn tails? I seem to remember seeing quilts with such embellishments a time or two. Maybe those scraps can be used for that?


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

Maureen - I may have been misleading. I actually have several balls and half balls of different colors. More than just little ends.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maureen knits said:


> For quilting, do you ever attach little bows with yarn or knots with yarn tails? I seem to remember seeing quilts with such embellishments a time or two. Maybe those scraps can be used for that?


Yes, I remember doing this when Gramma was quilting. She would set up the quilts on the front lawn of the farm yard, and I would take the darning needle and attach a short "yarntail" to it. I would push it through the quilt block to the back side and pop it back up to the top of the quilt. Tie it off and go for another one! Gramma's quilts had lots of yarn ties on them. It was just another way of quilting the top to the bottom!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Lots of things. Make a water bottle carrier. Start making a scarf of many colors. Make some little egg cozies. Make a silly hat for a child. Work some 2 needle mittens. Put 2 strands together and make some granny slippers. Aunt something they are called and you can find them on Knittin Pattern Central. This is just a few ideas. I know the KP'ers can come up with many more ideas. And I like your picture. It is very refreshing on a hot day like today. 88 in New England.


----------



## trixiescamp (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.free-crochet.com/

If there is a www.free-knitting I haven't found it yet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuckles Sureyna, can I have the pattern for it? The one that you are proudly wearing around the house!! What a unique looking sweater you have on!! My hat is off to you because I have never ever even knitted a sweater since knitting a fair isle sweater for my niece 19 yrs ago when she was a baby. 
I say anyone who knits cant be wrong in my book!! Way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

As to simple afghan patterns, try one from the book Done by Monday. It uses size 13 needles and double-strand of worsted. 

Or you could use a main color and just add in the leftovers as the second strand in whatever color pattern pleases you. You could even do that with no particular pattern at all and just cast on some stitches and use garter stitch all the way thru. If you wanted, you could also make a bunch of garter stitch long panels and sew them together to make an afghan.

Enjoy!


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

And there are many knitting sites with free knitting patterns. Ravelry.com is great. Also there is Allfreeknitting.com


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

there was a paTTern posted here at one time of a triangular shawl that wast knitted with 4 strands of yarn..every other row, the artist (and yes I consider us all yarn artists) would change just one strand of yarn to another...the result was beautiful...search shawls at the box on the top of the page


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we need more details to find the pattern you describe. Can you give us any more clues? Or maybe the original knitter/artist would give us more information?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i can't find it now...i know it had photos, and fringe...one version was a really pretty blend of yellows...will keep looking


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

Knit or crochet squares and make an afghan. The homeless shelters are aways looking for those warm blankets


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Maureen - I may have been misleading. I actually have several balls and half balls of different colors. More than just little ends.


If you have good bits of lots of colors I would suggest an afghan done in basket weave/checkerboard pattern just adding one color to the next for a sort of Josephs coat effect. Or, I have also done multicolor/left overs in an afghan in a chevron stitch pattern. They work up nicely and kids love them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i can't find it now...i know it had photos, and fringe...one version was a really pretty blend of yellows...will keep looking


okay, found it...search "shawls" by username, worddancer


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> there was a paTTern posted here at one time of a triangular shawl that wast knitted with 4 strands of yarn..every other row, the artist (and yes I consider us all yarn artists) would change just one strand of yarn to another...the result was beautiful...search shawls at the box on the top of the page


try a vest of many colors, kids love them!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

However bad your first knitted sweater was, it couldn't be a bad as mine. As a new wife I decided to make my new husband a sweater, with love in every stitch. It wasn't great, but he wore it (only out of loyalty I'm sure).
On a visit to his Mother he accidentally left it at her house. The next time we visited her, it was lining the dog's basket!
We never really got on after that (the mother-in-law and I!)


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I make toys with my oddments for charity, you could maybe find one in your area that needs teddys or maybe you would have enough yarn to make a simple little tiny hat for your local premature baby unit.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I do barbie clothes and things for Barbie


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone posted patterns for Frankensocks that looked great and used lots of different kinds of yarn. They looked like something kids would love. You could start a new trend!!!

Mammakim where are you in western Colorado? I am in Fruita, near Grand Junction.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

HI sureyna, 
I understand that the amount of leftovers has to be a good size,what I do with them, is use them as twister ties,Yarn is SO STRONG and it beats the wire in twisters from making holes in plastic bags( in which I throw away stuff, that i don't want to leak in my trashcan)((or stink it up ))

GOD BLESS


----------



## Rosecyr (Jul 5, 2011)

I use them to make coasters,and give them to my children,grandchildren and friends.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely work. Glorious balance of color. Miraculous detail.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, and yes there are a number of patterns free on the internet for placemats, coasters, drink cozies, etc. I have been doing special dish cloths with left over acrylic yarn for a couple of friends who suffer from psoriasis, and find them ideqal for scrubbing off the dead skin prior to puttiong their medicatikon on it. At the moment I am working on a set of place mats and coasters for my youngest daughtr, who has just moved. There are also patterns for bath mats and even one for a small bathroom rug. Just google kknitting patterns nd the name of the item you want.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

You could donate the scraps to a kniting charity group. Mine collects small balls of yarn. We knit them into squares and put them together for blankets for the homeless shelters. I use my odds and ends to make shopping bags. I crochet them. I start in the center and make a big square. When Ihave two squares I join them, put a handle on the top, line it with an old pillow case, and I have a cute bag that is environmentally friendly that I take to the grocery store or to the mall. I have made several of these bags, and have even sold a few.


----------



## Dknitter (Apr 3, 2011)

Tie them all together and knit a shawl. That is what I am doing now.Its fun and colorful.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

One word... Flowers. Well, two words... Knit flowers.  They take very little yarn to make and are always fun and useful.

http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Flowers-Twenty-Susie-Johns/dp/1844484939/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309867363&sr=1-2


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

I useally try to crochete an edge around the the practice pieces to make them all the same size... I'll either make a throw pillow or a throw blanket... It will tell a story of your earliest experiences of a new art form. It also shows your progress as you move along in skill.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

You were really brave to try a sweater for a first project. maybe a cowl or a hat. so what do you have planned for a 2nd project? I assume you are as additive about it now as the rest of us.
Love you picture of a mountain stream with lavendar....can I hike there? 
Joan 8060


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you practice pieces already made? Try to crochete an edge around the pieces to make them all the same size, then you make a throw pillow or a lap blanket. It uses your yarn & tells a story about your 1st knitting projact.It also gages your progress along the way. What ever you do DON"T stop knitting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

try a lap robe just knit 2 purl 2 and in pieces or squares you can sew together.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,
Why not try a scarf or afagan. These are great ways to use up leftover yarn. There are plenty of patterns on the internet if you have access.
By the way, that is a beautiful picture.



Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

You realize, of course, that once you start a project with leftover yarn, you will have to run out to the store to get enough yarn to finish it. Thus, a stash is born.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Yes I saw a pattern of a vest made with scraps of yarn and all the ties were on the outside..Very nice and diff. to
GOD BLESS


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sureyna - that sweater will leave you discouraged unless you take it to a yarn store for help. It can probably be fixed and they'll tell you what you did wrong. Sweaters can be fun so would be nice if you tried again.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


I ran across a pattern that used up your yarn, cast on 40. make 100 rows. Use # US 35-19mm needles and I also crochet a couple using my biggest hook. Also use 3 or 4 stands of yarn together. Make 2 of these , sew together and in no time you have a lapaghan. so far in the last couple months I have made 3 with one still on the needles. I like to take these with me when I volunteer at the local hospital. Don't have to wonder what I am doing, and can stop to do something for someone. Some of the girls there
would say, I want that one, make me one. Some could not
believe the large needles. visitors also liked then. Goes fast and are fun to make. NJ


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Maureen - I may have been misleading. I actually have several balls and half balls of different colors. More than just little ends.


Hit and miss afghans are wonderful for this type of thing. Just begin with a color, go as far as you want, attach another yarn, etc. until you've got a multi-colored (sometimes multi textured) afghan.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Free knitting patterns.
When it opens, just click close on the want to join.
The upper left hand side of the page.
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/#
I know there are more.
I crochet mostly and there are a lot for crochet.


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


I use my left over by running the different colors they make beautiful scarfs placemats anything you want. Just be creative, take any item you like use the pattern for it and make it your own. Happy Knitting


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I had the idea to suggest you attempt fireball dave's egg cozies. Then, as I read through, I thought maybe you should knit a scarf to match your sweater. My third suggestion, is put your yarn on a needle and knit away until you have your own creation. Have fun with it! That's what its there for.


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this site but I have been a knitter for more years than I care to remember. I have just discovered a neat way of using up my left over yarns. It is called a ten stitch blanket - a pattern I downloaded from a site called Freddies knitted stuff I think. A picture of my work in progress will be appearing on my Ravelry site shortly. (If I can remember how to do it, I'm having a 'senior moment')


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Well thats an easy one " Make hats! lols Linda


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Or scarves""""" Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I do a lot of scrap afghans. But,
I crochet them.
It sounds like you have enough to make
baby items. Such as hats.
You could make doll clothes and blankets.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

larsan said:


> Sureyna said:
> 
> 
> > Maureen - I may have been misleading. I actually have several balls and half balls of different colors. More than just little ends.
> ...


Good idea to make it in strips. What do you think is a good pattern - easy but pretty with so many colors?


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

trixiescamp said:


> http://www.free-crochet.com/
> 
> If there is a www.free-knitting I haven't found it yet.


Try www.allfreeknitting.com


----------



## djvickers1 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. Make a bunch of different squares with different patterns for practice and then sew them together for a lap quilt. You made me laugh. Thank you. I needed it. I am a caretaker for my husband 24/7 and I have learned patience. Do you know the best way I have learned is to undo a messy bunch of yarn, knots and all and wrap it in a ball. By the way, never wrap yarn tightly, but loosely. It will stretch it. Also, I used to undo my husband's fishing lines. He would have cut them off.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Sureyna, 

Congratulations on your first sweater! My first one was like that too. Keep your scraps. You can make little toys, animals, all kinds of stuff from them. I have enough scraps now to make a blanket for my little Rat Terrier, Bugsy. Oh, and welcome to our world of knitting addicts! By the way, beautiful picture! We came from Colorado Springs to SD nearly five years ago. where do you live? 

Heidi

Make time for yarn and yarn every day!


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Make squares using all knit. Write down gauge and figure size so-starting knitting squares and squares and squares. Then you can make a ton of things from afghans, vests, and sweater jackets. I have been working on a sweater for years using a log cabin type pattern of squares, looks a lot like a log cabin quilt that I will eventually make into a jacket using 12 one foot squares. It was in a magazine about 10 years ago, can't think of the knitting magazine, but others might remember.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

I like to use my leftovers for knitting swatches of patterns for bigger projects. especially if I've never knitted the pattern before. It lets me find any bugs and work out problems BEFORE I use my good yarn. Then I add the swatches to my project book so I can go back and see what I did at a later date. I love the picture, it is beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to yet another nutty knitter from God's Country.

There is no better place to live or create than Colorado.
Stay with it and you'll be posting beautiful pictures to share with us.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up in Estes Park, graduated from Longmont High School. Miss Colorado but love Arizona, too!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, meant to answer the question, too! :O) I have a pattern for smallish squares that are pet "rugs". I asked our charity of choice ((Payson, AZ Humane Society) if they would be interested in them for the animal cages and they were thrilled!


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

This is one of my scrap sweaters that I have made for one of my grandsons. It has a zipper down the front.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ann Neal,

Beautiful - nice carry-along project. Any special instructions. I think it's easy to design the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Jami (Feb 20, 2011)

If the yarn is wool, you could knit a purse in stripes and felt it. Just google free felted purse patterns and see what comes up. All you have to do is knit, so it is perfect for a beginner, although you will see from instructions that what you knit will be terrifically oversized, and then you throw it into a pillowcase or mesh garment bag, along with a pair of old jeans that you don't mind shrinking, and wash on hot...taa daa, you have a felted purse.

Congrats on the sweater, just because it isn't perfect doesn't mean it isn't beautiful.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love everyone's pictures.
Here are some free links for knit.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns
http://caron.com/free.html
http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/pg.fcgi?page=freepatterns.html
http://knitting.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=knitting&cdn=hobbies&tm=6&f=00&tt=14&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//www.berroco.com/

I hope that helps.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions! And I loved your picture. It's something soothing to look at at the times we all get frustrated with our knitting and with other aspects of our lives.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


When they laugh, challenge them to knit a better sweater - when they try, the laughing will stop!


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

The first part is the most difficult where you turn the corners but basically you cast on 10 stitches and knit ten rows then shape the corner. To do this takes 16 rows as you gradually knit one less stitch and slip the last stitch purllwise and turn then at the end of the 16 rows reverse it. The pattern is the copyright of Frankie Brown and I down loaded it from 'Frankie's Knitted Stuff' web site, probably via KP.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


Sureyna, first of all, GOOD FOR YOU!! Like so many of us we rarely knit for ourselves, so wear your sweater proudly...it may be the last thing you ever knit for yourself lol. As for your scraps, depending on the fiber content & the amount of yarn left, you can make dishcloths, a lapghan, an afghan, a shawl to cover your shoulders on cold days while you sit & knit, baby sweaters with color combos, baby blankies, hats. These are just a few suggestions. Let your imagination run wild & have fun because that's what knitting is all about!! How about a pic of your beautiful sweater?


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Sanz said:


> This is one of my scrap sweaters that I have made for one of my grandsons. It has a zipper down the front.


Heh. That's a regular coat of many colors. Nice!


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a basic cardigan. It was one of my daughter-in-law's favorites.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

A knitter suggested how to use up all the bits and pieces of yarn. She said to put all the colored yarns in one brown sack (so you can't see them) and if some of the balls of yarn were large then separate them into smaller balls. In another brown sack put misc. size balls of black yarn. Just start knitting. Grab a ball of yarn from the colored yarn sack and knit until you've used that ball of yarn, then grab a ball of black yarn and use that until that ball is used up. Just keep doing this until all the yarn is used. I think making an afghan on the diagonal would make an interesting afghan.

Because I have no faith putting colors together I always thought this would be a fun way to use up one's odds and ends.



Sureyna said:


> Maureen - I may have been misleading. I actually have several balls and half balls of different colors. More than just little ends.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

How about "biased oddball" or oddbal biased shawl/scarf?
Free patterns on Ravelry.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Baby hats take very little yarn and are quick and easy to do - either on circular needles or straights. If you haven't mastered using dpns when working on circulars, this would be a small project to practice on.

I'm in Jefferson County, near Chatfield Reservoir.



Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful picture. Norita


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Your local hospital volunteer group might love them.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to free knitting patterns directory and you can find patterns for just about any thing you want to make. Norita


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my yes! If you aren't familiar with the following site go there and there are TONS of free patterns for everything imaginable. the site is www.knittingpatternscentral.com



Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


----------



## puggins (Jul 5, 2011)

My husband went through chemo this past year, so I knitted afghans for family members. The left-over yarn was used to knit chemo caps for the patients.  They were loved and I donated about 30.I used the "loops and threads" yarn as well as other yarns in cotton I had around. Directions: With # 8, 16" double point needle, cast on 88. Knit for about 6 or 7 inches ( edge will roll up) as you continue knitting. Then knit two stitches together every 10 stitches until 8 remain, tie off with yarn tail. Donate to someone! You can do same hat with 2 needles, using multiple colors, then sewing side up. I loved seeing some patient walk into the infusion room with one of my hats on their head.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Of course, I'm going to suggest striped hats for Halos of Hope (halosofhope.org) 

This great group needs hats all year around!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sureyna, Wear it proudly!


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Check with some of the senior residences - maybe they would like the leftover yarns for their people who knit/crochet but can't afford to buy the same. We also have what is called "Angels for Warmth" where people ask for leftover yarns and they make baby blankets, etc. from the donations.


----------



## InGauging (Jul 5, 2011)

Loved your picture also. The little snippets of yarns can be saved for stuffing amigurumis etc. Swatches become remembrance afghans. Long pieces become granny squares, embroider/crewel embellishments. InGauging


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


Several years ago I crocheted a scrap-yarn afghan, now fondly known as the "2,000 lb blanket." I used one strand of off-white throughout, with one strand of whatever I had at hand. The effect reminds me of crayon on that lovely drawing paper we had in school, the kind with all the texture. I used a VERY large crochet hook and the whole thing was done in single crochet. Amazingly, altho it's falling apart, I still use it on my bed


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done on doing the sweater. You learn loads by doing mistakes.
I am a knitter of over 50 years and I am attaching 2 x pictures, if it works that is ha ha. They are of a cardi/coat requested by a lady who has a problem in winter as she has a second hand business and it is freezing. She wanted a multi coloured, LARGE/LONG one that she could put other cardi's under when necessary. These 2 pictures I have of it is, the second run at it, the first one was HUGE. I am 6ft and a size 20 UK just to give you an idea. The lady in question is, 5ft and about a size 10 uk. She loved it. Lets see what you think??


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Puggins,

I love seeing people wear my things but that take it one glorious step further! Good.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

These are pictures of the first one I did. I forgot to take into consideration that by using 3/5 strands of yarn together that, the stitches I had work off a plain knitted cardi would make it huge ha ha. I had already halved the amount of stitches needed and thought that would be ok. Never done anything like that before so, it was a first and only ever knit for others for babies!!! I used yarn from my odd balls stash, which I had loads of. 

If anyone knows someone that is a size 70" chest, I have just the thing for the winter ha ha. :lol:


----------



## madmarge (May 23, 2011)

If you would like to knit for charity have a look at the 'Square Circle' website: a charity in South Africa needs thousands of 8" squares for blankets for Aids orphans in Soweto. If you look at the photos on the website you'll find them hard to resist. - If you get bored with squares there are patterns for Tshirts etc as well.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


Keeping like yarn weights and fibers together, use them for odds and ends mittens, hats, charity projects, dolls, other small toys, or just knot them well together and use them to make a unique shawl or scarf by just knitting them until they run out.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Well done on doing the sweater. You learn loads by doing mistakes.
> I am a knitter of over 50 years and I am attaching 2 x pictures, if it works that is ha ha. They are of a cardi/coat requested by a lady who has a problem in winter as she has a second hand business and it is freezing. She wanted a multi coloured, LARGE/LONG one that she could put other cardi's under when necessary. These 2 pictures I have of it is, the second run at it, the first one was HUGE. I am 6ft and a size 20 UK just to give you an idea. The lady in question is, 5ft and about a size 10 uk. She loved it. Lets see what you think??


LOVE IT!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Well done on doing the sweater. You learn loads by doing mistakes.
> I am a knitter of over 50 years and I am attaching 2 x pictures, if it works that is ha ha. They are of a cardi/coat requested by a lady who has a problem in winter as she has a second hand business and it is freezing. She wanted a multi coloured, LARGE/LONG one that she could put other cardi's under when necessary. These 2 pictures I have of it is, the second run at it, the first one was HUGE. I am 6ft and a size 20 UK just to give you an idea. The lady in question is, 5ft and about a size 10 uk. She loved it. Lets see what you think??


This is beautiful, well done


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Sureyna, a while back someone posted a great idea for using up stash. Click on search at top and key in "Serendipity Scarf." It's very simple and cute. You can even use those little fringe-sized scraps.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Maureen knits said:


> For quilting, do you ever attach little bows with yarn or knots with yarn tails? I seem to remember seeing quilts with such embellishments a time or two. Maybe those scraps can be used for that?


I agree with Maureen. My Great-Grandmother and my Grandmother in the Appalachian Mts. made the most beautiful "tied quilts" with scraps of yarn. I have one in my possession that my Great-Grandmother gave me as a child. I value it very much.

I'm currently making a 12 month, denim crazy quilt for my youngest grandson who is leaving the crib for a big boy bed. The quilt also has embellishments of buttons and embroidery and I will "tie it off" instead of quilt it when it is completely pieced.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I would scatter them artisticly in a frame and date it and name it something clever...Scraps of Misery. You can do better than that. Bet the sweater isn't nearly as bad as you think..wear it proudly..at least you finished it! How about Remnants of a Battle Won? I like that better. Hildy


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Sureyna-
I have a book by Leisure Arts, "60 Easy-To-Knit Stitches Combine to Create SAMPLER AFGHANS." The book is quite a few, ok, more than a few, years old but might still be available. You choose 20 squares and combine them to make an afghan. It comes complete with instructions on how to do every stitch required to complete all the patterns. It sounds like you have enough left-over to complete several of the squares. You then sew the squares together. Each squre is different and it would give you the opportunity to learn new patterns without a tremendous investment of time... if one pattern isn't working, frog it and start a new one, not much loss of time.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

How absolutely beautiful! What a treasure you are giving to your grandson! Your love will keep him snug for many years!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


You don't need a pattern for an afghan, honey. I had posted that I was making a baby blanket for my great nephew and had put it aside for about a month to make face cloth in 5 rows knit, then seed stitch. Liked the look so much I decided to make a hand towel to match. Well, when I tried to go back to the blankie, I couldn't figure out where I was on it! I frogged, faked, screamed, and ultimately frogged completely and ended up using the same pattern as the face cloth! Used 8 rows knit, 8 knit on each side. Came out beautiful.

We ARE creative, we WILL overcome whatever obstacles!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Sureyna said:
> 
> 
> > Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.
> ...


In between the knit rows(in the center) did you just do stockinette stitch? It's all in the yarn sometimes.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

You can make a very colorful blanket, a shawl, some caps or a scarf using different colors. I made a blanket trimmed in black & using different colors. It turned out really well. Looked like an Mexican blanket when it was done. A friend told me she just tosses the scraps of yarn in a bag & whatever color she pulls out, that's the one she uses. This would make a great Linus Blanket. Just knit, knit, knit. Good luck!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

how about a 'swatch throw'? sew 'em all together and cuddle up!!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

SCB1516 said:


> Carlaallaire said:
> 
> 
> > Sureyna said:
> ...


No, did the seed stitch, k1, p1, then on next row p1, k1. It turns out bumpy, so you get a loofah-type, exfoliating effect.

So, it goes:

5 rows k (or 8, depending on whether you're making the cloth or the towel)

For washcloth cast on 45 sts
For hand towel cast on 71 (or whatever your gauge is for 12". I measured a hand towel, and it was 12x24, so this is what I used for pattern)

k5, p1, k1 to the last 5 sts, k5
k5, k1, p1 to the last 5 sts, k5

continue until you've almost reached the length you want, then do the final 5 or 8 rows in straight knit.


----------



## Marian Cleveland (Jun 14, 2011)

Tie the strands of yarn together with a square knot, and then trim close to the knot. (They will stay tied this way.) Roll the yarn into balls, and start knitting or crocheting a crazy afghan. I've used a shell pattern, and a ripple pattern. Don't worry, the colors never seem to clash and you get a very colorful, cheerful afghan. You can use any weight yarn, even baby yarn. Just double or triple it to get the right weight. Happy knitting!


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

Another thing, for little projects that work up quickly (not sure how many 1/2 balls you have) would be coffee-cup sleeves (saw some at a chain-coffee place yesterday machine knit all worsted for $5 apiece, but my daughter gave me 2 really nice colorful novelty-yarn ones for a gift) you can take apart a cardboard one for the pattern, also baby booties, hats for newborns (gift to charities or hospitals, or even people you know!), and even baby blankets with multi-bright colors! Have fun!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


Oh Sureyna, girl, you want an empty yarn basket??? No, no, no, what you must do to become an avid knitter is buy, buy, and buy more yarn. You must develop a huge stash where the skeins can keep each other company and multiply to take up every nook and cranny of space! Don'tcha think??? (Hope I haven't stepped on your toes).


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

What a beautiful place for a picnic, or just to sit and relax! 
Leftovers ~ I am sorry that I sold a big bag full at my last garage sale for 50 cents. Found a pattern for 5 petal flowers (crocheted ~ video tutorial) and will embelish things with scraps from now on. Enjoy ~ knitting is addictive, but not dangerous (only to those who depend on us for meals and clean clothes.) Nancy


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah... LOL!!! But eventually they take over the house, your significant other wants to throw you out with all your stash, etc. I forgot about wash-cloths and hand towels. I also sew together the wash-cloths into a pouch to put all the little soap-scraps. Works well, lathers up like nothing else, and you can give them away, dnate them to bazaar fundraisers, etc. Even do colors for various holidays for gifts for valentines, St. Pattys, Xmas, etc.


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome Sureyna, you will love this website. 
You have created a firestorm regarding leftovers. We are all addicted to yarn. I shall not die before my stash is gone, thus I persist in buying more and more the older I get, and may have to live forever. 

Cannot dispose of my first sweater ~ classic pullover, sleeves too long, body too short! Warm & cozy, and more importantly COMPLETED! Great winter wear here in Indiana.


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Love this idea! Now, if I could only learn the square knot!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


my favorite 'leftover' pattern is to take a small yarn in red, black, white or navy and then just add all your leftovers in for the second strand, letting them mix as they will....the solid color will blend everything together and you will not have wasted anything.... I have made stoles (they go with anything), socks, sweaters, blankets, etc., and they all look cute with this treatment. if you have lots of short pieces and only a few longer leftovers, then take the long ones and cut them in several pieces in order to be able to mix up your colors more.


----------



## Marian Cleveland (Jun 14, 2011)

Just find yourself a boy scout, or a boy scout handbook. It's also called a sailor's knot, but that way of tying it is complicated, and it still turns out to just be a square knot. I'm left-handed, so the only way I can remember it, is "right over left and then left over right. If it's a square knot, it won't pull undone. If it's a granny knot (which all of us know how to do), it will come right undone.
Good luck!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

debbijl said:


> Another thing, for little projects that work up quickly (not sure how many 1/2 balls you have) would be coffee-cup sleeves (saw some at a chain-coffee place yesterday machine knit all worsted for $5 apiece, but my daughter gave me 2 really nice colorful novelty-yarn ones for a gift) you can take apart a cardboard one for the pattern, also baby booties, hats for newborns (gift to charities or hospitals, or even people you know!), and even baby blankets with multi-bright colors! Have fun!


Can you post a cute pattern for the coffee cozy?


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Free knit patterns try these sites
www.free-knitpatterns.com
www.garnstudio.com
www.lionbrand.com
www.straw.com
www.knittingforcharity.com
www.jeangreenhowe.com
www.purplekittyyarns.com
www.artoftangle.com

susie cue


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

the site is allfreeknitting.com. freevintageknitting.com also has some great patterns that are fairly straightforward.

Some more suggestions are making squares trying different knitting patterns, for example, try a k1, p1 rib. Try some seed stitch, there are bunch of fairly simple overall patterns that you can use and then join together into an afghan.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

When I was working in downtown San Francisco, I would give "left over" yarn to a homeless guy who would sit out and knit or crochet hats and scarves for sale. I felt like it was a double gift, for the homeless man and for whoever bought his finished projects and he was able to make a little pocket change and "contribute". I don't work near any homeless people any more.


Diane


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome sureyna...Love you sence of humor...and be proud of the fact that you finished it!!!! Most new knitters would toss it. Good for you.
Tie all leftovers of like weights together and just knit hats or a vest...and pop the tails to the front...as fringe...It comes out so cute!!!!!! Judy in oz


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi alucalind....My brother and sister in law live in Monroe, N.Y.....I was raised in Rockland County....miss the North soooo much.
If you ever get to Pearl River N.Y. look for "The Stitchery"....SUPER knitting shop!!!!! Good friends also. Judy in oz


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Hi alucalind....My brother and sister in law live in Monroe, N.Y.....I was raised in Rockland County....miss the North soooo much.
> If you ever get to Pearl River N.Y. look for "The Stitchery"....SUPER knitting shop!!!!! Good friends also. Judy in oz


Wonderful!!!! thanks for that. I'll have to stop by and add to my stash. I don't have enough! Just a room or two full! When you visit your relatives, stop by!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

I live in Lakewood and Steamboat Springs! Love CO! As for bits a nd bobs of yarn, I donate it to the Veterans Home at Fitzsimmons. They use it for crafts, projects, etc. There is probably a VA Home near you too.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

you are a newbie welcome aboard :-D . There are a lot of "washcloth" pattern that you can put together to make a baby blanket or lapghan. Cute and simple just knit and purl stitches. Good luck remember to let us know what you came up with. :thumbup:


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the invite!!!! I am caregiving for my husband right now so it will be a good while judy in oz


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was just wondering can you mix different blends of yarns?
Do you need to knit with acrylic with acrylic, cotton with cotton, wool with wool. Also what about weights of yarn. Do you stay with the same weights or can you mix. I'm not afraid of mixing but i don't want someone come along and put the afghan that I made in the dryer. What would happen to that afghan knitted with different yarns.


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I was just wondering can you mix different blends of yarns?
> Do you need to knit with acrylic with acrylic, cotton with cotton, wool with wool. Also what about weights of yarn. Do you stay with the same weights or can you mix. I'm not afraid of mixing but i don't want someone come along and put the afghan that I made in the dryer. What would happen to that afghan knitted with different yarns.


I mix colors and yarns all the time, but I do try to keep acrylic with acrylic's and wools with wools, for washing and drying purposes and yarn weight is also important to keep them alike.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Maureen knits said:
> 
> 
> > For quilting, do you ever attach little bows with yarn or knots with yarn tails? I seem to remember seeing quilts with such embellishments a time or two. Maybe those scraps can be used for that?
> ...


This is called a tied quilt, and I suppose its virtue is that it was fast to complete. But I think you cannot reliably wash that kind of quilt because the batting will be messed up.


----------



## SassyBB (May 8, 2011)

My favorite blanket growing up was knit by my Nana from left over yarn. No pattern - she just knit a color until it ran out or she got tired of it and then started another. I literally wore that blanket out.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

blorchak: I looked up the 60 easy to do stitches combine to create Sampler Afghans book on Amazon. The nearest they had was: 60 hikes within 60 miles.

If anyone has an ISBN number for the 60 stitches book, maybe I can get it at the bookstore. Carolyn


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohhhh, I love Colorado. I would love to go visit again, but the last time I went I got altitude sickness really bad. I mean I was sucking air. The Ranger at the top of Estes Park tended to me. He told me to drink lots and lots of water when I start going up the mountains. And he told me I couldn't go over 7,000 ft. Bummer! Do you know of anything else that I can do if I get to go again?


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a neat idea. Love it!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so jealous. I know that's a sin, but we're talking Colorado here! God put me down here in hot and humid Louisiana. The state bird is the mosquito. I was offered a job in Colorado Springs and came close to accepting it. I guess I just couldn't leave my friends, church, etc. And, I would have been to far away from my children.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Scarves or hats for a women's shelter. Your local hospital will be delighted, also, to receive hats for preemies, or knit some for third world countries. Sometimes these are the nicest things these babies will ever wear...


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

chixnan1 said:


> Love this idea! Now, if I could only learn the square knot!


I KNOW there are a lot of old hippie gramas on here (me included) that will be very happy to show you a square knot--but then you'll get addicted to macrame----


----------



## StarGazer (Jul 1, 2011)

trixiescamp said:


> http://www.free-crochet.com/
> 
> If there is a www.free-knitting I haven't found it yet.


Here is a Free Pattern Directory link for knitting patterns of all types. http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/index.php She has links listed here from all over the web and all of them are free. There is also has a directory for free crochet patterns. I use this site quite often when searching for something new and free.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have some Crochenit patterns for trivets (hot pads) and placemats. Almost like using an afghan hook. Sizes vary depending on pattern.

Pick a pattern you like for place mat, dishcloth, hot pad -- figure out the number of stitches and rows you will need, and just knit away.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

hi Trixie! there is a site. You were on the right track. here it is:
http://www.kniting-and.com.
http://www.allfreecrafts.com
http://www.knitingonthenet.com and many more.

Good Luck Karen


----------



## StarGazer (Jul 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I remember doing this when Gramma was quilting. She would set up the quilts on the front lawn of the farm yard, and I would take the darning needle and attach a short "yarntail" to it. I would push it through the quilt block to the back side and pop it back up to the top of the quilt. Tie it off and go for another one! Gramma's quilts had lots of yarn ties on them. It was just another way of quilting the top to the bottom!
> ...


I still have one of these quilts my grandmother made when I was a a toddler, 58 now, so it has to be at least 55 years old and has been through many kids, grandkids and washings and so far the batting is still holding up great. Had to do some stitch repair work on the binding as the babies had a tendency to chew on the corners while 'napping'. But other than that it is still being used as a pallet for babies to nap or play on, a wrap for me, etc.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, what I do with Leftovers is I usually make a SOUP!!! LOL>.. I'll be here all week, Folks!!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

blorchak said:


> Hi Sureyna-
> I have a book by Leisure Arts, "60 Easy-To-Knit Stitches Combine to Create SAMPLER AFGHANS." The book is quite a few, ok, more than a few, years old but might still be available. You choose 20 squares and combine them to make an afghan. It comes complete with instructions on how to do every stitch required to complete all the patterns. It sounds like you have enough left-over to complete several of the squares. You then sew the squares together. Each squre is different and it would give you the opportunity to learn new patterns without a tremendous investment of time... if one pattern isn't working, frog it and start a new one, not much loss of time.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/157486842X Still available.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

trixiescamp said:


> I use them to crochet granny squares.


I do too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> blorchak: I looked up the 60 easy to do stitches combine to create Sampler Afghans book on Amazon. The nearest they had was: 60 hikes within 60 miles.
> 
> If anyone has an ISBN number for the 60 stitches book, maybe I can get it at the bookstore. Carolyn


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/157486842X


----------



## Nan5 (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol: Sureyna - what a great person you are to give your family such a howling laugh everytime you wear your sweater!
You have just made a family memory to be resurrected at every family gathering!!
My everlasting memory for my family was when I made Cayenne Pepper Chicken instead of Paprika Chicken. I was the only one left at the Dining Table declaring "Something wrong with you people, this is not hot!". This was said at the tears were running down my face!! Oh, the good old days.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like u have the right size of left over yarn to make BABY hats. Most hospitals that have a nursery take donated hats.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, what I do with Leftovers is I usually make a SOUP!!! LOL>.. I'll be here all week, Folks!!!!!


LOL, Knitthingneedles has "left the building."


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pet beds, granny squares, dishcloths, wooden coat hanger covers or even wire hanger covers


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


I make prayer squares and send it to the troops overseas or donate it to hospitals for terminal ill or cancer patients to use when going under treatments. There is a lot of demand for them in my area. Check in your area. Troops ask for them.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi , I usually make crochet flowers out of my bits and pieces which you can join up to make a nice rug or use as embellishments for jumpers bags hats whatever really if you don't crochet you can knit them up..


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

The Lord uses bits of colors to paint a beautiful landscape just like your picture. You can do the same with your bits & pieces of left over yarns. Make a baby blanket! It will be beautiful! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

new knitter said:


> Sureyna said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!
> ...


What an awesome idea!!! Please provide the pattern??? Thank you! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

New knitter, I do this as well, but don't have your pattern of the cross. Can you share?


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ann I love the afghan you made. How do you start it? I think it is so colorful.
Kitty Jo


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Sureyna said:
> ...


This pattern i made up myself, feel free to change it to suit you.
If you see any corrections plz do so and send me a copy corrected.
Chain 21, 
Row 1 - chain 2, double crochet in the 3rd chain. Double crochet in every chain until the end. You should have total of 21 double crochet.
Row 2  chain 2 double crochet in every double crochet from the previous row. Total of 21.
Row 3  Chain 2 double crochet 9 in the double crochet from previous row. Skip one double crochet and chain one, do 10 double crochet.
Row 4 and row 5 repeat of row 3
Row 6  chain 2 double crochet 5 *skip one and chain one, double crochet* repeat until you only have 6 double crochet.
Row 7  Chain 2 double crochet in every chain from previous row until you have total of 9 double crochet. Skip one double crochet and chain one then double crochet 10 in every chain from previous row.
Row 8  Repeat row 7
Row 9 and 10 repeat Row 2 (chain 2 double crochet in every chain from previous row, total of 21)
At the end of row 10 fasten and cut the yarn with about 2 inches tail.
Weave in the tail and done.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

new knitter said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > new knitter said:
> ...


Sorry, I didn't write this. Hope they can give credit where it's due.They need to switch "new knitter" and "swtpeapati" around.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!!!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Rather embarrassing. I found this picture in my picture file. This is NOT where I live - wish it were! I am on the eastern slope. Just outside of Pike National Forest. It is beautiful here - but no streams of water!


with size 15 needles cast on 35 stitches and with garter stitch(knit one row, purl one row)knit with your scrapes until all is gone. would make a very colorful afghan.


----------



## ddonnelly (Mar 7, 2011)

Send them to me at the Masonic Village at Lafayette Hill
801 Ridge Pike, Lafayette Hill, PA 19444

The ladies at the long term care facility are always knitting for charity. Prayer shawls, blankets for Shriners Hospital, and the month of July we're knitting/crocheting 4X4 squares to be made into blankets for women in africa who have developed fistulas related to female circumcision.

please mark acrylic or wool

Any left overs would go to charity work.

Debbie Donnelly
RN BS MA


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, what I do with Leftovers is I usually make a SOUP!!! LOL>.. I'll be here all week, Folks!!!!!


Glad you said that, cuz it was the first thing that popped into my head!


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> Is there such a thing as knitted place mats? Throw rugs? I just want to run the colors together and some up with an empty basket! I thought maybe an afghan - but everything pattern wise just looks too fancy for a beginner.


An afghan doesn't need to be a "fancy" pattern. Many are knitted squares of yarn that are then sewn together. Stripes of garter stitch (knit every row) can be very pretty. Make some stripes wide and some narrow. I have mixed crocheted and knitted squares in the same afghan. A border, either knitted or crocheted, can tie it all together.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Using the pattern for Tweed Stitch Squares in Sally Melvi8lle's "Styles" bll, I made a cardigan and two vests and used up lots of left over reds blues and gresy from my stash and just a dip into my firend's. she got the 2nd vest in return. Joan 8060


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

a simple afghan each row is a different color. start each row with a tail and end with a tail. this afghan is called "fiesta" I have made several, either crochet or knit. my children love them very colorful


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I save even litle snippets. I make a starting loop in the middle and voila! Free ST Marker, thank you very much. U can make "Mad Squares" too. Any pattern, any yarn, knit, crochet, whatever, just so it's six inches square. When U have enough squares, make a long chain with black yarn and put the back loops on a knitting needle. Then make a border and start adding the squares. Knit a thin "border" between the squares. U have a "Madghan"! Put one on top of the top sheet and put another top sheet over it on your bed if you don't like the way it looks. Warmth without weight and free!


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I save even litle snippets. I make a starting loop in the middle and voila! Free ST Marker, thank you very much. U can make "Mad Squares" too. Any pattern, any yarn, knit, crochet, whatever, just so it's six inches square. When U have enough squares, make a long chain with black yarn and put the back loops on a knitting needle. Then make a border and start adding the squares. Knit a thin "border" between the squares. U have a "Madghan"! Put one on top of the top sheet and put another top sheet over it on your bed if you don't like the way it looks. Warmth without weight and free!


That sound cool, do you have a picture by any chance? i would love to see how it looks.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

That sounds like a really good idea..(makin' pockets for soap pieces. How do u close ,em?? I used the scratchiest netting to make close- able soap holders,then I don't use any washcloths .. I've talked myself into thinkin' that it'll scratch off a few lb. of bodyfat.I can dream can't I ???
GOD BLESS


----------



## eacree (May 15, 2011)

When finished with a knit or crochet project, I use the leftover yarn to make granny squares, and I have recently started to keep the small pieces of cut-off ends in a plastic bag to use for stuffing pillows and/or toys. It's amazing how fast the grannies accumulate, and boy howdy, I never realized how much yarn I was tossing away with those ends before I started saving them! Now I am intrigued with the triangular shawl mentioned by onesoutherngal, and I will have to look into that. Y'all are amazing, and so creative!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i use left over bits to make blankets and beds for the local animal shelter. i can't afford to help them financially but i've already paid for the yarn. the blankets go to the new home with the animals and help with their transition. the beds; mostly for small animals and rescued babies, are washed and reused. contact your local shelter for more info.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

mjs: Thank you. Carolyn


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Right now I am working on a child's scarf with all soft pastel yarns left from other projects. I have also made several prayer shawls with my left overs. It's fun to see what the coloration looks like. Go wild.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left . Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy!


I am saving all my scraps to make a patchwork blanket with it. I just started weaving this year and have a rigid heddle loom, so my plan (with all the scraps I am saving) is to get a plain yarn for the warp adn then just weave with each piece of yarn until its gone and then move on to next yarn


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a thought: do swatches 3 inches by 3 inches or 6 inches by 6 inches and create place mats, table runners, market bags, fancy shoulder or wrist bags. Free patterns for easy or intermediate items are available on line, all suggesting how to use up that stash of goodies. Stray balls are treasures to be used together to make lovely things.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Not finished yet. Need: more squares; arrangement plot;
Is always a Carry-around WIP. 
Present Carry-around WIP is Leah's blankie [strips of sc and butterfly st in a square]. 
It's about three feet square and needs to be five or more. When the thread is almost gone, I'll do a couple of rows of backwards sc, with or without picots and lay it on my bed.
The next time she comes down, she'll see it and the "Ooooh Ma's" will begin. I'll let her have it. The Big Guy & I will laugh about it It was always meant for her. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what I do with Leftovers is I usually make a SOUP!!! LOL>.. I'll be here all week, Folks!!!!!
> ...


Pleasure!!!!

And to BabaraSD... I have returned!!!!! Just call me Elvis!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitting for Dummies has many stitches. U can knit swatches to learn all the stitches and put them together to make an afghan.
Vogue Knitting site has a Stitchionary of stitches U can use in the same way.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Entrelac!
If the yarn is wool. felted soap is all the rage.


----------



## pondy11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. Already 12 pages of replies!! I guess we all have the same "problem" after working with yarn every chance we get! I, too, had gotten many "leftover" yarns, and needed room for more new purchases. I have been making chemo caps and neck warmers or scarves with my yarns. I plan to donate them to our local chemotherapy center, where both my mother and father recieved treatments. I think I will have at least a dozen or so caps by this Fall, and will take them all in at that time. (It's too hot here in coastal Mississippi right now to think about wearing a warm hat!) I also like the suggestion form another reader for making blankets for the local animal shelter. I will do that next!
The only other thing I've done with leftovers has been suggested by many others: to make a different square with each yarn, the size of your choosing. Use different pattern stitches for each one makes it more texturally interesting. Then when you have enough, sew them all together for an afghan or throw. Mainly, enjoy the process!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

chixnan1 said:


> Love this idea! Now, if I could only learn the square knot!


Use an overhand knot, square knots tend to slip out.


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

you might also look for a stained glass pattern or my favorite way to use bits and pieces is to knit log cabin pattern squares, and then sew them together.


----------



## George'sMum (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm better at knitting that I am at photography, but I made this teddy bear with all my odd bits of wool. Just tied them end to end and left a long tail. When knitted up just pull the ends through to the right side.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I really LOVE that .As i said earlier I'd seen a vest knitted that way.Do u by any chance have a pattern for knitting the outside of a Cat ? If so cud /wud u copy it for me???
God Bless


----------



## George'sMum (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry but I don't have a cat pattern in my collection at the moment otherwise I would be only too pleased to forward it on. You might like to have a look on Alan Dart's site to see if he has designed one - www.alandart.co.uk. He produces really cute patterns. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Thank u so much for ur help .I did see 3 cats on the site u suggested.I may just have one of my nieces get one for me in the UK.Do u have any idea what the cash exchange is,I was just thinkin' I'll find out if I can pay by check,cos we don't use CC online.
THANKS AGAIN
GOD BLESS


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

George'sMum...That is soooo cute!!!!!! I made lots of vests and sweaters using that method...but the bear is the BEST!!! Good Job....judy in oz


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't no if you crochet, but here a link to an afghan that will use up them left overs.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

trixpat said:


> Thank u so much for ur help .I did see 3 cats on the site u suggested.I may just have one of my nieces get one for me in the UK.Do u have any idea what the cash exchange is,I was just thinkin' I'll find out if I can pay by check,cos we don't use CC online.
> THANKS AGAIN
> GOD BLESS


TrixPat,

Check out the free patterns on berrocco.com, I think they have a cat pattern there.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Dsynr, this sounds great! I knit a lot of socks, and I usually have enough left overs to knit shorties for the summer. Some times I use my left overs for color work... but I REALLY like the afgan thing! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Marian Cleveland (Jun 14, 2011)

What is an overhead knot ? And how do you tie it?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I try to keep a scrapghan going. My favorites are Jacob's Ladder or a tube afghan which can be knit or crocheted and made in any size. If you aren't going to have lots of small skeins you can do mats for your pet or the animals at your local shelter.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

sometimes I simply tie my scraps together & wrap them into a ball.( I call my ball BIG BALL). then, I crochete granny squares. I do try to border them in the same color, they can be sewn togther easier & gives my afgans some unity. I made afgans for 4 of my grand kids, bordered them in their favorite color, for the price of the border colors.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Hey I just saw that u're mousepotatoe..a BBIIGG HUG from me
I did try the site u suggested but I can't find it anywhere,u know me ,I hafa be hit by a 2x4 to know it !!!!!!
Thanks again for the info..
GOD BLESS


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

trixpat said:


> Hey I just saw that u're mousepotatoe..a BBIIGG HUG from me
> I did try the site u suggested but I can't find it anywhere,u know me ,I hafa be hit by a 2x4 to know it !!!!!!
> Thanks again for the info..
> GOD BLESS


Hi, Trixie, how's it going? I'll look around and see if I can find the cats in my hard drive at home and let you know where to find them.
M


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Marian Cleveland said:


> What is an overhead knot ? And how do you tie it?


Hold the ends together, and just loop them around and up through. You know how to tie it most likely, just never the name. Me, I've been a Boy Scout for 30 some odd years and as a merit badge counselor I had to learn some of this stuff <G>.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> trixpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just saw that u're mousepotatoe..a BBIIGG HUG from me
> ...


Thank u SO Much M U're a real BRICK ( don't ask me where I got it from ,cos the closest I can say is when I was growing up) 
it means very dependable and such .I knew I'd find u or u'd find me on here;
GOD BLESS U LOTS


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> trixpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just saw that u're mousepotatoe..a BBIIGG HUG from me
> ...


Thank u SO Much M U're a real BRICK ( don't ask me where I got it from ,cos the closest I can say is when I was growing up) 
it means very dependable and such .I knew I'd find u or u'd find me on here;
GOD BLESS U LOTS


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ok, I went through my stored patterns and there are two that will work for leftovers: one is at http://www.caron.com/projects/dz/dz_fuzzy_kitty.html and the other is at Lion Brand's website, pattern # 90571AD. You may need to sign in to both sites and become a member, but both are cute patterns.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I printed both of them M,Thank u so much I already belonged to Lions Brand.
I'm thinkin' didn't U work out a Martha Stuart Poncho in revere for me ???? I have the pic of it somewhere .Don't know if I can get it on here.. Looks to me like they don't wanna make nout easy !!!!.
I'm so glad with the patterns Thank U..I'm wantin' to try it with varied pieces of yarn all knotted together ,then leave all the ends on the outside.
GOD BLESS


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> sometimes I simply tie my scraps together & wrap them into a ball.( I call my ball BIG BALL). then, I crochete granny squares. I do try to border them in the same color, they can be sewn togther easier & gives my afgans some unity. I made afgans for 4 of my grand kids, bordered them in their favorite color, for the price of the border colors.


Hey Mogurt,

Have you thought of making a one gigantic granny square, using your scrap big ball of yarn here is an example of one.


----------



## Marian Cleveland (Jun 14, 2011)

I love your big granny square afghan. I might try it myself next time.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Mogurt said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes I simply tie my scraps together & wrap them into a ball.( I call my ball BIG BALL). then, I crochete granny squares. I do try to border them in the same color, they can be sewn togther easier & gives my afgans some unity. I made afgans for 4 of my grand kids, bordered them in their favorite color, for the price of the border colors.
> ...


  YES !! I used to do this all the time! Yours is beautiful!!! I may do th again! When I was younger & people wanted me to teach them to crochet... I'd have them do this & they could see progress right away...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Arlene: I love your big granny square---much more than the other kind. I also admire the way you have all your tools handy to you. The extra light, all the yarns, much like my "work-space" tries to be. No dog? Mine likes to be near to knitting or sewing. Carolyn


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Arlene: I love your big granny square---much more than the other kind. I also admire the way you have all your tools handy to you. The extra light, all the yarns, much like my "work-space" tries to be. No dog? Mine likes to be near to knitting or sewing. Carolyn


Hey 
Carolyn

I would love to have a pet, but unfortunately, I can't have pets where I live. (They don't allow pets) I love Cats and dogs very much. Where I used to live I had 3+ cats in my place. I am working on a one gigantic granny square with Harvest colors, Yellow, brown, white and orange. I have 25 rows finished and I use an I hook. When I can afford a new digital camera, I will take pictures of my most recent finished projects. (I lost my last one and I had pictures of my 50 states blanket I made for my church to silent Auction off which went for 100.00)Wishing you all a great weekend. BTW the hat on the cocktail table (green and gold)I knitted as well. It is my son's (he took the picture. The reason my hair was so short is because my hair was growing back in from finishing my chemotherapy. Now it is past my shoulders and in a ponytail. Feels good to be Cancer-free.)many hugs to you all!

Your crochet and knitting sister,

Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Arlene

That is lovely. I am just learning to crochet and have started by doing squares with my odd balls of yarn. I have about 120 done so far in one pattern. When I reach 200 I am going to try a different one and get used to holding the hook etc. I haven't done any for a few weeks now with being back at work and doing some small knitted items for a student.

Looking forward to seeing your other pictures you are very talented.

Pam


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Sureyna said:


> I am a 12 year quilter. Decided to knit (a self-taught left hander)! Just shoot me! Another addiction. I just finished my first "sweater"! What a hoot. Crooked. Holes. Fuzzies. Curls. Frogs gone wild. I will never turn loose of this first disaster! I WILL wear it - camping. I WILL wear it - around the house in a cold Colorado blizzard! I WILL wear it - when I need humility because Lord knows it will be a big laugh for my family. Now ladies and gentlemen - what should I do with a basketful of yarn scraps from all of my practice sessions? I have looked and looked but can't find anything that makes me happy! Uh oh. This picture was not supposed to be here - but nevertheless, there it is!


I knit bootees that go to Romaina could give you the pattern if interested ? maybe you would know of somewhere near you that could use them .I never throw out any wool even i can't use it will pass it on :roll: Love your picture


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

New Knitter, Thank you so much for your speedy pattern reply.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> carolyn tolo said:
> 
> 
> > Arlene: I love your big granny square---much more than the other kind. I also admire the way you have all your tools handy to you. The extra light, all the yarns, much like my "work-space" tries to be. No dog? Mine likes to be near to knitting or sewing. Carolyn
> ...


Arleney... congrats on your fight, Girl!!! :thumbup: So pleased you won!!!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Hi Arlene
> 
> That is lovely. I am just learning to crochet and have started by doing squares with my odd balls of yarn. I have about 120 done so far in one pattern. When I reach 200 I am going to try a different one and get used to holding the hook etc. I haven't done any for a few weeks now with being back at work and doing some small knitted items for a student.
> 
> ...


Look at the pictures I posted on favorite easy baby patterns, and the diagonal dishcloth post. I have pictures there too. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Go to Crochet Pattern Central.com for patterns for placemats, rugs and anything else you want.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

New knitter, I crocheted the open cross pattern last pm. It was somewhat crooked, but I liked it. Found no errors. Many thanks!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Arlene---Welcome to the growing group of cancer survivors.

It has made me more aware of things to be thankful for.

God bless you. Carolyn


----------



## Judy_ (Jun 25, 2011)

You can make scrap afghans! I am always looking for scraps for the blankets I make for my family. I use 6 strands of yarn on a 35 needle. Harmonizing colors, but various types of yarn. If you don't want to do a blanket, you can always do an afghan.


----------

